# Basketball



## Gary Pope (Jun 11, 2010)

I know exercise is not a hot topic here, except for enough strength to lift the next bottle of beer, but I thought I would give it a try. I am looking for a place to play pickup basketball games. With older adults hopefully. Someone told me there were several places but never gave me any locations. Places around/close off the road out to Sankampaeng from Nawarat Bridge would be best. I know the international high schools have games, but I thought some of the clubs or similar places might have something. Anyone heard or know of a place anywhere in Chiangmai?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Gary Pope said:


> I know exercise is not a hot topic here, except for enough strength to lift the next bottle of beer, but I thought I would give it a try. I am looking for a place to play pickup basketball games. With older adults hopefully. Someone told me there were several places but never gave me any locations. Places around/close off the road out to Sankampaeng from Nawarat Bridge would be best. I know the international high schools have games, but I thought some of the clubs or similar places might have something. Anyone heard or know of a place anywhere in Chiangmai?


Well i love sports and basketball and tennis are my main sports i practice and play on a weekly bases. Im living in Hong Kong and if you ever happened to visit let me know and ill show you some nice courts and we can play some 2on2 and 3on 3. JW


----------

